# well well well



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

alrightay guys what is it that makes you bored with your lady?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

nature


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, my H would get bored with me if:

*I didn't keep my own separate life and interests. If I have no interests other than HIM, then he knows I have no life and therefore, am boring.

*I didn't keep the mystery in our relationship alive.

*I didn't have hobbies that keep my mind engaged and keep me learning and growing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I find that going through some deep psychological trauma every few years keeps him on his toes.

Actually I have no idea what makes him not be bored with me. He could be bored out of his skull for all I know. He's not very articulate with his feelings...I just know that I get bored and I start doing new things and make him join me. He seems to like it that way.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Routine, prudishness, neglect.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Multiple sex positions when making love, oral, anal, sexy lingere, shaving the vag, well lubricated and arousal.


If this makes you bored with your spouse, I have to wonder what it would take to excite you. Sex while sky diving? Sex in the middle of the left lane of the expressway during rush hour?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> alrightay guys what is it that makes you bored with your lady?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome back bkaydezz!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

1. Not being on the list of priorities, let alone the priority.

2. Not being willing to share her heart, or listening when I choose to share mine.

3. Displaying few if any signs that she values me as a partner, lover or husband.

I used to be fairly bitter about this, and likely sound like I still am, but actually I've moved on emotionally. Objectively a sad thing that I've done so, but subjectively it goes a long ways towards my health and happiness.

That "spark" in a relationship keeps boredom at bay. When it's gone, for any reason, boredom will certainly follow.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The definition of bore is repetitive and dull.

The cure then is to offer variety. Looks, activities, moods, conversations, etc.

When I think of boring women I think of one who wears the same thing every day, has the same look for decades, never tries anything new, one that you can set your watch by her schedule, and nothing ever changes.

Predictable and boring.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

he never gets bored.he's a ridiculously laid back person when it comes to wanting the most peaceful,harmonious relationship and connection.He could have sex in the same position every single day and love it.He loves predictable things and routine.He lives for the even keeled lifestyle.

I'm not sure what it would take to make him think something was dull or boring about me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> he never gets bored.he's a ridiculously laid back person when it comes to wanting the most peaceful,harmonious relationship and connection.He could have sex in the same position every single day and love it.He loves predictable things and routine.He lives for the even keeled lifestyle.
> 
> I'm not sure what it would take to make him think something was dull or boring about me.


Ah says the women in a new relationship.

Talk to me in 23 years and tell me he'd be happy with that same sex position. 

Just poking fun at you. You could never be boring. You have nothing to worry about. You are a catch and you know it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Ah says the women in a new relationship.
> 
> Talk to me in 23 years and tell me he'd be happy with that same sex position.  :rofl: I know right?! lol I say that to him all the time "Talk to me in 20 years baby and we'll see how content you are then!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

to be honest, I don't find much of my wife boring at all.
However, when she starts going into detail about her dreams I find my thoughts wandering. She seems fascinated about what dreams about but for whatever reasons I simply don't have an interest in them since they aren't based in reality and tend to have no ending. I always reply the same way when she tells me about them no matter what happened- "You know what that means? You hate your mother."

she's getting bored of that joke.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lack of interests. Always playing it safe; unwillingness to try new things and push/expand one's comfort zone. Excessive servitude. Lack of passion (for me and her interests) and personality. Lacking the desire to grow, engage and change.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I've never been bored with her.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> alrightay guys what is it that makes you bored with your lady?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I know that one thing that keeps my husband from getting bored is that I have high expectations of him. I'm not a diva or "high maintenance" by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll "pretend pout" if he doesn't open my car door for me, etc. 

Also, I do unexpected things sometimes, like offer to read him to sleep. (That has actually turned into a regular thing lately because he likes it so much, but he thought it was really strange at first.) Or hop into a shower with him even though neither of us really likes showering together. I'll just step in for a minute or two to flirt with him and then leave.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

so many similar answers. Thanks for sharing! I think hes bored. Sex has been changing and hed rather me wear my belly ring and doesnt seem to want conversation ever just sex....booooo hoooooo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

its hard to reply to every response on my phone so i am sorry i do value each persons time and response! Thank you all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *ScarletBegonias said*: *he never gets bored.he's a ridiculously laid back person when it comes to wanting the most peaceful,harmonious relationship and connection.He could have sex in the same position every single day and love it.He loves predictable things and routine.He lives for the even keeled lifestyle.
> 
> I'm not sure what it would take to make him think something was dull or boring about me*.





Mavash. said:


> *Ah says the women in a new relationship.
> 
> Talk to me in 23 years and tell me he'd be happy with that same sex position.*
> 
> Just poking fun at you. You could never be boring. You have nothing to worry about. You are a catch and you know it.


Had to say something after reading these 2 posts..... I know Scarlet's Boyfriends's type well.... all my husband .... He would *feel* just as her post expressed.....Oh yes 

And having the experience of being with him for 30+ yrs... he still wouldn't be bored if we did the same darn position day after day after day....

Being a *Sensual Lover*- this is why... it's the connection , the emotion that drives him....he loves ... but any way I want it is ...all GOOD..it fulfills & satisfies him.... he's told me this. . 

We only did 2 positions for the 1st 19 yrs of our marriage...(missionary & Cowgirl)....some might feel - you have to be the most BORING bedroom couple on earth ! ....
But we were happy -enough  for the both of us... I never complained once, I remember getting so caught up in that pleasurable euphoria....how could I ask for more...and believe me, when I'm not happy... I have a pretty loud roar about it...

He just never suggested anything new....other than trying to get me more comfortable with his giving oral. Doesn't take much to satisfy him.... his only complaint...he wanted MORE of it....

It was ME who got wild & crazy and said "What the heck is wrong with us...we never did >>  ...& introduced a variety of other positions we now enjoy....I was the SPICE GIRL..(the more Erotic natured once that HIT me)....He was happy to go along.... if Not...I would have gotten BORED !! ... but yeah...

Some men are like this... It's never bothered me, I would take a Romantic Beta over a Mysterious Alpha who would get bored very easily if I wasn't shaking it up enough, or my desiring to spend more time with him....not showing enough "separateness" to keep his FIRE lit for me.....the way Faithful Wife's described here >> 



Faithful Wife said:


> Well, my H would get bored with me if:
> 
> *I didn't keep my own separate life and interests. If I have no interests other than HIM, then he knows I have no life and therefore, am boring.
> 
> ...


It's good we're all different ... Even though me & my man are the Homebody type...our biggest hobby is family / each other... I don't think we are boring ...call me biased...

Our house is VERY LIVELY / always something going on....with so many kids....it's excitement enough for us, keeps us humming... then we shut them all out at night...and it's OUR TIME ...we treasure that.


----------

